# Frage zur CORSAIR H150i PRO



## Zanza (31. August 2020)

Hallo, wie gehts euch.  Ich habe da eine frage zur der CORSAIR Hydro Series H150i PRO. Bei mir läuft seit Juli 2019 eine und wie sieht es mit der Wartung. Hab gehört man sollte die H150i nach einer Zeit mal entlüftet sonst gibt es probleme oder so.


Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2020)

Man kann sie nicht entlüften oder nachfüllen. In den ersten 5 Jahren, in denen Garantie drauf ist, ohnehin nicht


----------

